# GÓC GIẢI TRÍ > Thế giới Games > PC/Console >  Football Manager 2015: xứng danh "Hoàng Đế"

## kothemyeuz

Football Manager 2015
Hãng phát hành: Sega
Hãng phát triển: Sports Interactive
Thể loại: Sport
Hệ máy : PC
Ngày phát hành: 11/2014
Ưu điểm : Bổ sung thêm hàng loạt tính năng mới cho phép người chơi có cảm giác thực tế cao. Hệ thống thanh công cụ mới giúp người chơi dễ dàng thao tác hơn.
Hạn chế: đồ họa chưa thật sự ấn tượng. Chuyển động nhân vật trong chế độ 3D vẫn còn khá gượng gạo chưa nhuần nhuyễn.
Phiên bản mới nhất của Football Manager tuy không phải là một sự thay đổi đột phá nhưng việc tập trung vào cải tiến hệ thống menu quản lý vốn rất phức tạp giúp người mới dễ tiếp cận đồng thời tiện lợi hơn cho các fan lâu năm khiến cho Football Manager ngày càng trở nên hấp dẫn hơn trước.


Mặc dù đã có rất nhiều sản phẩm thuộc thể loại quản lý bóng đá ra mắt và cạnh tranh trực tiếp với Sports Interactive thông qua đồ họa và tính năng hấp dẫn, tuy nhiên không phải bất cứ tựa game nào cũng có thể gặt hái được thành công và doanh thu như Football Manager. Điều này thể hiện qua việc chỉ sau vài giờ ra mắt, *Football Manager 2015* đã trở thành một trong những trò chơi đắt khách trên các bảng xếp hạng ở Anh và Mỹ.
*Làn gió mới trong quản lý đội*
So với các phiên bản trước, ngoài việc bổ sung tình hình chuyển nhượng, thay đổi chỉ số các cầu thủ, các câu lạc bộ sau mỗi mùa giải thì FM 2015 cũng có một chút đổi mới. Đầu tiên là việc tập trung nhiều hơn vào sự đa dạng của phong cách quản lý của người chơi.
Ngay từ đầu game, người chơi sẽ được phép lựa chọn xuất thân của mình. Hệ thống sẽ tự động đưa ra sẽ đánh giá bạn thuộc dạng huấn luyện viên như thế nào. Có thể là một huấn luyện viên đậm chất cá tính như Joe Mourinho, Alex Feguson, bậc thầy đào tạo cầu thủ trẻ như Arsene Wenger của Arsenal hay một huấn luyện viên đồng bóng như Diego Maradona.... Tất cả đều tùy theo sự lựa chọn của bạn.

Giờ đây, người chơi có thể tự lựa chọn phong cách huấn luyện cho mình.


Nếu là fan ruột của tựa game này, bạn sẽ dễ dàng nhận ra vai trò của người chơi trong FM càng mở rộng hơn trước so với các đàn anh của mình. Giờ đây, người quản lý có quyền can thiệp vào bất cứ vấn đề nào của câu lạc bộ, từ việc tổ chức một buổi giao lưu với cựu ngôi sao quốc tế, HLV đã nghỉ hưu hay tự chọn tùy chỉnh các màu áo CLB yêu thích...
Ở phiên bản *Football Manager 2015*, bạn có thể thông báo và yêu cầu người quản lý đội trẻ của mình huấn luyện các cầu thủ trẻ theo phong cách và ý đồ chiến thuật yêu thích của bạn. Đây là một tính năng đã được NSX Football Manager làm cho mới mẻ hơn trong phiên bản *Football Manager 2015* lần này. Nó sẽ giúp ích rất nhiều cho bạn trong việc ‘training’ các cầu thủ thuộc tuyến trẻ CLB của mình và định hình lối chơi của họ từ khi là những player chập chững.

Hiển thị chỉ số, thể lực đã có những thay đổi rõ ràng.


*Đào tạo trẻ được chăm chút hơn*
Trong FM 2015 đã xuất hiện một tính năng mới khá hay đó là hệ thống quản lý “manager points system” cho phép bạn tập trung vào huấn luyện, trinh sát đội bóng trẻ, huấn luyện của đội trẻ... để giúp các cầu thủ mới của CLB dễ thích nghi hơn với chiến thuật ở đội một trong tương lai. Đồng thời, tính năng này cho phép bạn đảm bảo được các ‘wonderkid’ của đội trẻ phát triển được tài năng một cách tốt nhất và đễ dàng thích nghi hơn khi được đôn lên đội một thi đấu trong tương lai, tránh trường hợp họ trở thành sao “xịt”.

Hệ thống đánh giá cầu thủ đã có những thay đổi nhằm giúp người chơi dễ tìm hiểu hơn.


Bên cạnh đó, *Football Manager 2015* cũng đã được tu bổ lại giao diện cho hợp lý hơn trước. Đó là việc sử dụng hệ thống sidebar của người đàn anh Championship Manager. Điều này cho phép, người chơi có thể tập trung tìm hiểu những mục cần quan tâm như việc đào tạo cầu thủ, xắp xếp đội hình, tìm kiếm tài năng một cách nhanh chóng mà không mất quá nhiều thời gian hơn trước.
Đối với một số người chơi mới có lẽ hệ thống sidebar này khiến họ cảm thấy khó quen nhưng với các cựu binh thì đây lại là một điểm cộng vì nó giúp họ dễ dàng tìm hiểu kĩ càng công việc quản lý đội bóng.Bên cạnh những thay đổi trên, FM 2015 còn mở rộng việc tương tác của người chơi với các cầu thủ. Trong các cuộc đối thoại đã có thêm rất nhiều lời thoại mới. Điều này sẽ giúp người chơi hiểu rõ hơn hơn về tình hình đội bóng, thể lực cũng như tinh thần của họ.
*Truyền thông đã biết dùng…võ mồm*
Phương tiện truyền thông giờ đã có đất dụng võ nhiều hơn trước. Thay vì chỉ đưa các thông tin, quan điểm chung chung như trước, giờ đây họ sẵn sàng chê bai bạn nếu như không vừa lòng về tính cách của người chơi hay tình hình câu lạc bộ. Bên cạnh đó, các tờ báo lá cải cũng xuất hiện nhiều hơn và có tác động không nhỏ đến đội bóng. Nếu không phải là một huấn luyện viên khôn khéo thì bạn sẽ bị ăn gạch dễ dàng. Tuy nhiên, nếu bạn không thích nó, bạn luôn có thể để trợ lý xuất hiện. Đây không phải là phần hấp dẫn nhất của trò chơi, giống như tôi tưởng tượng nó không phải là phần hấp dẫn nhất của công việc quản lý bóng đá.

Sidebar làm chúng ta gợi như đến giao diện Championship Manager thời xưa.


Vẫn như mọi năm, các trận đấu 3D cũng có sự thay đổi tích cực. Không còn những chuyển động vô lý, nhân vật di chuyển có vẻ mượt hơn nhưng tất nhiên so sánh với FIFA hoặc PES thì vẫn còn kém xa. Và một trong những bổ sung yêu thích của tôi là trò chơi cho phép bạn hò hét trực tiếp vào những cầu thủ của bạn từ đường biên như những huấn luyện viên ngoài đời vẫn làm. Tích cực mà nói điều này sẽ làm cho các trận bóng trở lên thật hơn trước rất nhiều. Tuy nhiên, sự ảnh hưởng của nó đến cầu thủ thì chưa được kiểm chứng.
*Kết*
*Football Manager 2015* nhìn chung là sự bổ sung thêm một số tính năng hữu ích và tối ưu cho trải nghiệm vốn đã hấp dẫn ở những đàn anh đi trước của mình, nhưng như vậy là quá đủ để bạn bắt đầu sự nghiệp quản lý thêm một lần nữa. Gọi Football Manager là trò chơi quản lý tốt nhất từ trước đến nay là không có gì quá đáng.
*>> Football Manager 2013: xứng danh huyền thoại*

----------

